

Ask HN: Any service out there for titles/phrases/names/etc. - satyajit

Writing a small helper class to suggest/auto-complete a text field with some commonly used names, titles, phrases etc. Helps to avoid misspellings, as well as not having to remember the entire title or what you have.
For example, not many of you can write Arnold Sc....gger's name without misspelling - so in that case I would like to suggest.
So I simply connected Google's auto-suggest to my textbox. But that's not a gr8 solution, as typing 'Arnold' gives me lot of useless junk such as "arnold schwarzenegger soundboard" and "arnold schwarzenegger movies" - because that's often searched upon.
Now, Wiki is a good solution - they have got indexes too, and a great one, exactly the kind I am looking for. But they are alphabetically sorted, not by popularity. So even typing 'Arnold Sc' also doesn't get anywhere close to the answer.<p>Anyone has any other recommendation?
======
tallanvor
You would have to create a dictionary where you can weight words (by
frequency, most likely), and write a matcher that runs as a user types.

------
mooism2
Seed a list from Wiki, then add weightings according to what your users type
in?

